# iPhone 4s duplicating 'all day' notifications



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

I use Google Calendar. 
I do not use iCloud. 
My calendar is fine and syncs perfectly between my computer (Lightning) and my iPhone 4s 
BUT when I go to the pull down notification screen on my iPhone 'all day' events are duplicated.

I can't work out why.

As I said they show up as a single entry on the iPhone calendar and on Lightning and Google but not in the pull down notifications.

Any suggestions?


----------



## raygdw (Nov 11, 2001)

Attached is a screen shot showing both my calendar settings and what I get on the pull-down notification list. Seems to be recurring events that duplicate themselves


----------

